# Clear Plastic Sheet



## trainmaster1989 (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm looking for some 0.03" thick clear plastic sheet. I'll end up cutting it into two 1"x24" strips so I'd need a piece that is big enough for that. I was thinking 1' x 2'. 

Do you guys have any suggestions as to where I can get some. I've looked at the TAP plastics website and they have the right kind, only it comes in 2' by 4' sheets, which is more than I think i'll use on this model and the next several after it. I'll go with them if it comes down to it, I was just curious if there were places that provide smaller quantities.


Thanks,

Scott


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott

You might try finding a plastics supplier local to you and see if they're willing to sell you their off-cut scraps they're usually priced fairly reasonable, however, you'll have to settle for whats in the scrap bin at that time.

Remember though that the smaller the quantity purchased the cost per square foot goes up. For example price what Evergreen & Plastruct charge for their sheet plastic then price a 4' x 8' sheet of the same type plastic and calculate the square foot price, and you'll see quite a difference.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

It never hurts to have spare stock for use in future projects.
JimC


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

TAP Plastics will cut and sell you a smaller size. Send an email with the size of the .030" Polycarbonate that you want.
Russ Miller


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Scott didn't mention what his project is, but... 

Your local Lowe's and/or Home Depot stocks .093" "plexiglass" as well as Lexan (polycarbonate) in various sizes from 1' x 2' and special order 4' x 8'. I'm using .093 Lexan for my train shed (if only the $%^&* rain will stop so I can finish before the snow flies). The 4x8 sheet is pretty unwieldy because of its flopiness, requiring an additional helper or two. I was able to save a lot of $$$ by finding the local distributor for Lexan. Much cheaper than the Home Depot price for the 4x8. 

JackM


----------



## trainmaster1989 (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey, 

I ended up going with the full sheet from TAP, I'll keep it, and use it for future projects as well. 
My current project is a German train called the Schienenzeppelin. See here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schienenzeppelin 
It has lots of windows. 

Thanks for the suggestions,  
Scott


----------

